# Gan 13 Maglev review



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

Wow it turns too fast corner cutting is great


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> isn't gan 12....


it's gan 13


----------



## MCsheepy (Apr 2, 2022)

oh wow such a great review most underated ever


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Wow it turns too fast corner cutting is great


Are you sure about that


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

MCsheepy said:


> oh wow such a great review most underated ever


So sarcastic


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Are you sure about that


maybe in 2023


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 24, 2022)

oooh gan 13 when will it be released i wonder how cheap it will be hmmm maybe $90 or smth hmm maybe cheaper than that hmmm maybe cheapest cube ever totally going to be cheapest cube ever


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 24, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Are you sure about that


wait no why ahhhh best review ever background music was so good could be softer so that i can hear more of you than rick astley


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 24, 2022)

No its 69420 dollats


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> No its 69420 dollats


Cubes are so expensive these days ngl.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 24, 2022)

The real gan13 be like: corner core magnets, 50 degree corner cuttiong at just 420 dollars


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 24, 2022)

When was this cube announced?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 24, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> When was this cube announced?


Apr 1 2021


----------



## j727s (Sep 13, 2022)

this aged well


----------



## F'prime (Sep 13, 2022)

OmG gUyS GaN pUt A hUgE dIsCoUnT oN gAn 13 mAgLeV, ItS noW oN 69420 DoLlArS


----------

